# Is settra the Imperishable worth it?



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I basically have 2 hrs and 30 minutes to decide if I want to get him for a really good price (found a listing on ebay) and I was never sure if he was a ridiculous amount of points for not very much, but I don't know if that is just the 40k in me talking. At anything less than 2000pts its silly taking him as I will have to take a really naff liche priest, even though he is a wizard is I still think TK needs more.

But then his rules do seem pretty good for what you get, provided you can make full use of it. 

What are your thoughts, is he worth the 475pts or am I better off getting more tomb kings on chariots and liche priests?


----------

